# NQT from Ireland thinking about going to Dubai



## Nigel18 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm new to this site and this is my first post, so if it's in the wrong place or if I could get more information that I need elsewhere feel free to let me know.

So I've just finished college and have a technology teaching degree for second level education in Ireland (Materials Technology Wood, Technical Graphics, Construction Studies, Design and Communication Graphics). I've been doing a bit of subbing here and there in two different schools and have one more half day tomorrow, which should get me up to around 37.5 hours of my 300 that I need for full qualification. 

My question goes out there to any technology teacher with experience in Dubai, or anywhere else for that matter...

Q: What is the technology education curriculum like compared to the Irish one? Are there any similarities?

That's the biggest issue I face at the moment.. I think I'd be okay moving from home, even though it would be especially hard on my parents, but needs must right after going into thousands of debt to get where I wanted to be. It's just I'd like to know what I'm getting into if I'm going to commit. I'd love to hear from people outside Dubai as well because I'm open to anything at the moment. Even if you're not Irish or have no idea what the Irish technology scene is like.. I'd still like to hear from you! 

Thanks for your time and like I said, ANYONE.. feel free to chip in!

Nigel.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Dubai, in general, doesn't hire Westerners with no experience. There are exceptions but those are exceptions.

If it wants people with no experience, it can hire people from the subcontinent at a fraction of the cost.

Come back in a few years when you have proven your skills and have a track record.


----------



## Nigel18 (Nov 4, 2015)

Actually as it happens, my degree is quite a prestigious one. It's so prestigious in fact that 3 people from my group that qualified this year have gotten 2 year contracts as technology teachers in Dubai. One of them had even signed the papers before he sat his final exams, so we're not just any "Westerners" that are under qualified and over-paid, we're actually highly sought after WORLDWIDE. I already have the skills and I don't need much of a track record before getting a job there, I can assure you of that. Those people from the subcontinent don't have the qualification and practice that I have.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## spidy (Aug 25, 2015)

Nigel, it is always worth a try.. there are many colleges who are looking for specialised degree in technology so I would strongly advise you to go for it!


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Nigel18 said:


> Actually as it happens, my degree is quite a prestigious one. It's so prestigious in fact that 3 people from my group that qualified this year have gotten 2 year contracts as technology teachers in Dubai. One of them had even signed the papers before he sat his final exams, so we're not just any "Westerners" that are under qualified and over-paid, we're actually highly sought after WORLDWIDE. I already have the skills and I don't need much of a track record before getting a job there, I can assure you of that. Those people from the subcontinent don't have the qualification and practice that I have.
> 
> Thank you for your input.


Thank you for your input........ sarcasm much?? 

Well reading your second post, you clearly don't need any input (what was it you said: Anyone, please chip in) so why bother asking. Your chip, isn't gonna do you any favours here, if you retort the same way each time when someone gives you some constructive input that you don't like!

So if you know you have the skills (as you so modestly put it above) and you don't need a track record before getting a job here (again modest much)...........

............get your a** over here, stop asking for advice if you are not going to listen to it! And you also made a terrible assumption on the advice that was given....... the input was related to experience, not qualifications - and trust me, you don't have enough of that! 

Troll away technology boy!


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm confused I'm not technological, am over 40 so here goes,you have 37.5 hours after you work tomorrow but you need 300 to be qualified. I'm not asking for a shake and fries. When do you get your qualification?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Nigel18 said:


> Actually as it happens, my degree is quite a prestigious one. It's so prestigious in fact that 3 people from my group that qualified this year have gotten 2 year contracts as technology teachers in Dubai. One of them had even signed the papers before he sat his final exams, so we're not just any "Westerners" that are under qualified and over-paid, we're actually highly sought after WORLDWIDE. I already have the skills and I don't need much of a track record before getting a job there, I can assure you of that. Those people from the subcontinent don't have the qualification and practice that I have.
> 
> Thank you for your input.


Sigh... The "yooth of today". So you've done 37.5h of teaching and you think you could be qualified and highly sought after? Where's YOUR contract in Dublin or elsewhere? What do you know of the "subcontinent's" qualifications and practice?

Hold your horses. 

My advise is to take a more humble approach. Get some more experience under your belt before you start bragging and boasting.

Some bedtime reading for you:

Stop Grade Inflation
Dumbing-down will ‘screw up’ economy, Morgan Kelly warns
Dumbing down warning - Education policy is the real threat | Irish Examiner


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

Your post confused me... for a moment there I thought you were an IT graduate... but no... you are a wannabe teacher (no disrespect to any proper teachers intended).

If your IT degree is *oh so prestigious* why aren't you looking for a "proper", highly paid, IT job in Eire/UK/Eurozone?

Is it some noble mission? Or have you realised that the dole offices of Europe are full of IT graduates with bullsh*t degrees in various fringe IT subjects? Is it a BA/MA?

And you can't count... This is at least your second post...

Edyucashun edyucashun edyucashun...


----------



## Nigel18 (Nov 4, 2015)

Tackledummy said:


> Thank you for your input........ sarcasm much??
> 
> Well reading your second post, you clearly don't need any input (what was it you said: Anyone, please chip in) so why bother asking. Your chip, isn't gonna do you any favours here, if you retort the same way each time when someone gives you some constructive input that you don't like!
> 
> ...



Hold on a minute now, I came on here looking for advice and some positive input. I made my claim, asked my question and got a response with a huge patronizing undertone. I asked a question about technology education in Dubai and would have been grateful for another input regarding technology education elsewhere in the world. What I got in return was someone advising me to look elsewhere because I wasn't experienced enough. In your mind that is "constructive" given the context of my question? Really?

So, naturally enough I set him straight and cleared up that matter. Rather than posting a reply to each person on this thread, I'll just touch on some of the other issues against me. In no way, shape or form am I claiming to be an experienced teacher.. I'm not. What I meant by the term "practice" was that in my 4 years of the degree I had a full year of hands on experience (direct, dedicated placement) in two schools. THAT is why someone with my degree can walk into a job if they wanted to, because that's quite unique.. getting that much time in a classroom as well as all the additional modules. 

And listen, there's no need to be so sensitive when it comes to someone saying what they've achieved. I've gone out and completed the thing.. it's one of only 5 technology education courses left in the world that does it to this standard. Am I proud of myself? Of course. If you take that as arrogance, that's up to you. I was just defending myself against someone who knew nothing about the situation coming in here telling me go in the other direction because they naively assumed I wasn't good enough.. so I told him of the others that have gone there to let him know I am good enough. Was it really that bad?!

Damn.. I said I'd register on here and ask a question. What did I get? A bunch of patronizing keyboard warriors and a comedian who needs to read my first post again before making poor Dad jokes. To the one user who had something useful to contribute, thank you! 

For the rest? Keep liking each others comments and trying to make each other laugh on an internet forum. Why be helpful when being a dick is easier, right?


----------



## Nigel18 (Nov 4, 2015)

mariot said:


> I'm confused I'm not technological, am over 40 so here goes,you have 37.5 hours after you work tomorrow but you need 300 to be qualified. I'm not asking for a shake and fries. When do you get your qualification?


I'm fully qualified. Those hours are just to ensure CPD is maintained right after someone qualifies and so people can't abandon their degree for 10 years, hoping to come straight back into employment once they return. 

But I mean well done. Seriously. Well done on being you.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Nigel18 said:


> So I've just finished college and have a technology teaching degree for second level education in Ireland (Materials Technology Wood, Technical Graphics, Construction Studies, Design and Communication Graphics).


So, reading between the lines you're a glorified chippy that knows the difference between oak and pine and you can draw a bit?

Loving the craic...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Nigel
I do not recommend you apply for teaching jobs in Dubai for two reasons:-
1) Dubai school and college fees are amongst the highest in the World. I don't want my son taught by a newly qualified teacher - I would prefer him to be taught by someone with more experience.
2) Your reaction to a bit of banter and mild criticism from other members indicates to me that you are a bit argumentative - if you adopt this style here, you would soon find yourself jailed or deported. 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

Nigel18 said:


> Thanks for your time and like I said, ANYONE.. feel free to chip in!


Thanks... we did... but it seemed to upset you. Maybe we should have all opened with... "Hi Nigel, don't worry just get yourself over here everything will be great. You sound like a great fellow. I mean... what could possibly go wrong?".



Nigel18 said:


> THAT is why someone with my degree can walk into a job if they wanted to,


So... go ahead... what do you need any advice for? 
In my experience, Tiger cubs need no advice... they just need to be told they're great. 



Nigel18 said:


> I was just defending myself against someone who knew nothing about the situation


Maybe you should have explained yourself more clearly then...



Nigel18 said:


> Damn.. I said I'd register on here and ask a question. What did I get? A bunch of patronizing keyboard warriors and a comedian who needs to read my first post again before making poor Dad jokes. To the one user who had something useful to contribute, thank you!
> 
> For the rest? Keep liking each others comments and trying to make each other laugh on an internet forum. Why be helpful when being a dick is easier, right?


Aw bless... is this your first forum. I know... *all* other forums are always full of such nice, benevolent, helpful back slapping people. Perhaps it is the fact that we are all a bit jaded with all the bright eyed youngsters that turn up on here on a regular basis with their shiny new job offer/degree. All seemingly impervious to any amount of reality checking or real explanations of what kind of standard of living they can expect for the job/level and salary that they have agreed to.

On a more serious note...
Perhaps you need to investigate this further with your course mates that have taken up contracts out here. See what terms, conditions and benefits they have signed up for. It sounds like they may have more immediate and direct experience of what is specifically on offer for people who share the same *amazing* qualification as you.

I would quote the usual dire warnings:
Just because it's tax-free, doesn't mean you will live like a king. 
Dubai is cleverly structured to extract as much of that loose cash from you in other ways... like some of the highest rent in the world... some of the most expensive alcohol in the world... and all the various other fees.

If you get into debt and can't repay the debt before you leave... don't expect to leave.

Rent is not cheap... 5k AED/Month for a flat share... that is about 1200+ Euro... to be one of 4/5 people in the place. (I did speak to somebody a while ago who was living in some odd place in Dubai Marina... with about 8 others... for about that money). There are cheaper, less convenient places where the money that you save will be gobbled up with travel expenses.

Why not read an experience from a fellow countryman...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/905185-dont-know-what-do-i-miss-home.html (Sorry I realise that is a few posts before you... that would have meant a bit of reading for you... was that covered in your degree?)

There... I saved you reading half of those stickies at the top of the forum about jobs, rent etc...

Hope whatever you choose to do works out for you. Just letting you know that the streets are not paved with gold.


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

To the OP. You wouldn't last a month here with that attitude and I can't believe you've ever been on the internet before.

Wind it in, listen to the people who've been here, you might get the advice you requested.

They've been through lots of nonsense so could help you.

Whatever you choose to do good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Nigel18 said:


> we're actually highly sought after WORLDWIDE.


If you do have the world at your feet, I am not sure that the UAE is an especially attractive proposition.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Nigel18 said:


> What I got in return was someone advising me to look elsewhere because I wasn't experienced enough. In your mind that is "constructive" given the context of my question? Really?


Yes of course, if the information you provide would lead to that conclusion. Constructive answers are not always positive. Sometimes you have to tell people they have no chance to avoid them making a big mistake.



Nigel18 said:


> In no way, shape or form am I claiming to be an experienced teacher.. I'm not


Good, then my point stands. The UAE wants EXPERIENCED TEACHERS. Not people who have been lurking around not actually teaching.

Prestigious degrees are worthless without experience here.

Sorry, but you seem to have a view that you're Gods gift to whatever you want to do and people should only give you replies which suit your belief.

Personally I think the 'worldwide' demand for your particular skill set is BS judging by the simple fact you are on here asking basic questions. If the demand was that great, companies and organisations would be ringing you up. Maybe there are only a few of your type of courses because guess what - there isn't the demand.

Instead you're on an internet forum asking a general bunch of people half-baked questions and getting snippy when the answers don't suit you.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Sorry, but you seem to have a view that you're Gods gift to whatever you want to do and people should only give you replies which suit your belief.


It's a tiger-cub thing...


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

I think he should get into wealth management.


----------



## Nigel18 (Nov 4, 2015)

notdave said:


> Thanks... we did... but it seemed to upset you. Maybe we should have all opened with... "Hi Nigel, don't worry just get yourself over here everything will be great. You sound like a great fellow. I mean... what could possibly go wrong?".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the fact I rarely drink and any deal to take me over there will have ALL flights and accommodation paid for (And no it's not periodic allowance or supplements for rent, it's literally all free as a job perk).. I should be okay.  

I think we're getting wires crossed here and you've gone off in some wild tangents. The whole core of my question in the beginning was around the curriculum. Not the cost of living, not anything else.. the curriculum. Look, you're obviously over there and clearly know more than me at this stage, but stop trying so hard to make me look like a naive child who has no idea what goes on in the world.. it doesn't reflect well on you. If you want to be helpful, be helpful.. don't just use the excuse of the internet being a bad place as a reason for you to respond like you are. There's a certain irony to this whole situation if you think about it. Pot.. kettle.. black?

The point of me asking for anyone to chip in, was again, intended for people with knowledge of technology education curricula anywhere because, as I said I'm open to anything.. TECHNOLOGY related. If that was too subtle for you, then I'm sorry and I think that might be the problem here. Maybe the question was perceived on your end as general living, costs etc. So look.. if you know nothing about my original question, then we should be finished here. I'm sure it won't be finished, but it should be.

Maybe I'm a dick too.. I probably am.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yup.

Have a guess at how many genuine technology companies generating anything original there are in the Middle East ? Its most likely Zero.

People here are great adopters of other peoples hard work and invention but as to becoming well educated in technology and being able to actually use that knowledge - unlikely IMO.

And remember, saying an answer you don't like isn't not being constructive


----------



## Nigel18 (Nov 4, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Yup.
> 
> Have a guess at how many genuine technology companies generating anything original there are in the Middle East ? Its most likely Zero.
> 
> ...


Technology Education man.. schools.. not industry. Again, so many wires getting crossed here.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You're hoping to get a job that pays all and every flight you make, not just the flights home once a year that most (although not all) people get here? Accommodation for teachers... I'd look into that if I were you.... I'd suggest you'll be coming down to earth with an almighty thump very soon when you see what is indeed offered you.

Have you looked at Ajman University of Science and Technology? I'm sure they'd be in the market for someone with your skills - from what I understand at least.


----------



## Nigel18 (Nov 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi Nigel
> I do not recommend you apply for teaching jobs in Dubai for two reasons:-
> 1) Dubai school and college fees are amongst the highest in the World. I don't want my son taught by a newly qualified teacher - I would prefer him to be taught by someone with more experience.
> 2) Your reaction to a bit of banter and mild criticism from other members indicates to me that you are a bit argumentative - if you adopt this style here, you would soon find yourself jailed or deported.
> ...



Steve,

I can understand what you mean about your son and an experienced teacher, but you'd be amazed at how many NQT's from Ireland alone have gone straight into work in Dubai. It feels like I can't say anything without people jumping on me for being arrogant, but genuinely.. the reason for it is because of how good the technology education program here is. It really is rigorous compared to most places in the world. I myself would prefer to have a mechanic with 20 years experience work on my car, rather than someone who just left school. But we didn't just leave school.. we got a damn good course and a damn good qualification as well. 

For your second point, I'm new on this thing. It's hard for me to instantly judge what is banter and what is a bit more intentional. Surely you can understand that? And if I don't see it as banter I'm not going to be walked all over and accept it. You see where I'm coming from?

I just had a question about a curriculum, someone answered with (what I thought at the time) a rude and derogatory answer and here we are. A comment stream filled with misinterpretation and aggression, on both sides.. might I add.


----------



## Nigel18 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm just basing it off what other people I know have been offered and what I've been offered. Thanks for the positive input man. I'll check that out


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Nigel18 said:


> Steve,
> 
> I can understand what you mean about your son and an experienced teacher, but you'd be amazed at how many NQT's from Ireland alone have gone straight into work in Dubai.


Would it not be worthwhile asking your university to put you in touch with people who have already made the move so you can get relevant answers from those in the know?


----------



## Nigel18 (Nov 4, 2015)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Would it not be worthwhile asking your university to put you in touch with people who have already made the move so you can get relevant answers from those in the know?


I'm trying everything man.. to get as much information as possible. Other forums too. Can't hurt to have as much information coming in as possible.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Again, this is probably something you don't want to hear but I'll say it anyway. You never know, some people might appreciate it. 

The Facebook/Twitter/Instragram look at me generation do sometimes get a skewed version of things. There are so many that only want the project and read only the positives. 
Are you perhaps Facebook friends with people who have "made it" to Dubai? Is the news feed full of "brag" pictures? 

Brunches (nothing special, it's just a big drink and pig out)
Beaches (Cannot be used all year around due to the extreme temperatures)
Pools (normal in a hot country)
Business class upgrades (overbooked flight, cheaper to bump up than rebook)
Yachts (cheap Gruopon offers)
Flash looking buildings (yes, it's still a massive building site here with most buildings only a 1-10 years old)

You should look at the whole picture. Cost of living is a major concern. Do some proper research. IF you manage to land a job as a NQT, check out every single detail. The only people I know that get multiple annual flights are very high up on the food chain. It would be rather foolish to only concentrate on job questions. Start up costs very high here. Rent is usually paid in 1-4 cheques in advance. There are deposits left, right and centre. Dubai/UAE is not a good place to be on inadequate salary/benefits.
There is nothing, absolutely nothing to fall back on. No dole, nothing.

Go get that job if you can, do some research and come back and ask some questions then.


----------



## Nigel18 (Nov 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Again, this is probably something you don't want to hear but I'll say it anyway. You never know, some people might appreciate it.
> 
> The Facebook/Twitter/Instragram look at me generation do sometimes get a skewed version of things. There are so many that only want the project and read only the positives.
> Are you perhaps Facebook friends with people who have "made it" to Dubai? Is the news feed full of "brag" pictures?
> ...



Look, this is the last off topic one I'm going to acknowledge.

I'm not at the stage of looking at the bigger picture yet. All I wanted to know was anything about the curriculum. I appreciate your input because you're actually making points that could be useful to me later on, but not now. Forget food, accommodation, flights.. everything.

It's like I'm at a restaurant asking the waiter if the soup's good and all he wants to do is talk about the main course. 

People.. I'm interested in the curriculum.. the content on it.. thanks to everyone who has been encouraging and offering me advice on other things, but it's not what I'm after. Once again, thank you.. but your time would be better spent on other threads for people who're looking for this information. And I feel like I really have to reiterate that I am grateful and not disregarding any of the advice and help, because others on this thread are quite sensitive and might get offended and think I'm being ungrateful to you all.. but I'm not. I see your points, I take them on board. Thanks. But please, if you're reading this now scroll up to the older posts so you won't be repeating what someone has said. 

Sound.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

QOFE said:


> The Facebook/Twitter/Instragram look at me generation do sometimes get a skewed version of things. There are so many that only want the project and read only the positives.
> Are you perhaps Facebook friends with people who have "made it" to Dubai? Is the news feed full of "brag" pictures?


These devere boys are running rampant


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't listen to all the internet prophets and read between the lines to see who knows what they are talking about.

Higher Education here is a business, they need western educated expertise and standards to bring in students. As recommended, apply and you never know. Obviously experience is always better but if you can find something here more easily than back home then why not. Some universities offer some great packages and of course you'd have a ton of vacation time for research (should you continue your path of knowledge even further). I have seen many NEW profs start great careers here as they are motivated and willing while many other "visiting" or those with experience come and do no research and pretend to live like they are retired. 

Anything is possible and I can tell you have a persistent and positive attitude, you have every right to be proud and explore all of your options. Dubai is a great place to start and end your career in my opinion. In between, if you're not careful it can trap you... (but that's a whole other debate)

FYI- I have been in Higher Ed for many years and in the region, if you need more advice/recommendations then PM me.


----------



## Nigel18 (Nov 4, 2015)

INFAMOUS said:


> Don't listen to all the internet prophets and read between the lines to see who knows what they are talking about.
> 
> Higher Education here is a business, they need western educated expertise and standards to bring in students. As recommended, apply and you never know. Obviously experience is always better but if you can find something here more easily than back home then why not. Some universities offer some great packages and of course you'd have a ton of vacation time for research (should you continue your path of knowledge even further). I have seen many NEW profs start great careers here as they are motivated and willing while many other "visiting" or those with experience come and do no research and pretend to live like they are retired.
> 
> ...



Thank you, very much. 

Will definitely keep you in mind if I need more help. Probably sooner rather than later. Cheers.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Nigel18 said:


> It's like I'm at a restaurant asking the waiter if the soup's good and all he wants to do is talk about the main course.


That analogy only works if you were actually paying the other forum members for the advice you're not happy with.


----------



## Nigel18 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> That analogy only works if you were actually paying the other forum members for the advice you're not happy with.


Wow.. clutching at straws over here.. SURELY there was a better use of your time than to write that.

Amazing. Thanks for the contribution.. the thread is much better off after you.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Nigel18 said:


> Wow.. clutching at straws over here.. SURELY there was a better use of your time than to write that.
> 
> Amazing. Thanks for the contribution.. the thread is much better off after you.


What you need to do is stop reacting to everyone's post. There are a lot of us idle folks on here. Me included. You should however be grateful iggles was banned. He would have turned this post into how he acquired and shipped over his hot Russian wife. Pick what you deem important and run with it. No point getting worked up over bits of binary code.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Iggles was banned ? 

Are you sure he isn't now called Nigel18 ?


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Iggles was banned ?
> 
> Are you sure he isn't now called Nigel18 ?


Hahahaha. I can't detect the iggles signature on his posts you know the "how good looking he is" type of posts.

When you see old posts under his name there is a "banned" typing so that's my assumption


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)




----------

